

Inverse Fourier Transform of a Bee Swarm in the Fifth Dimension - jgg
http://nklein.com/2009/09/inverse-fourier-transform-of-swarm-data/

======
revolvingcur
It's pretty, but does it have any significant physical interpretation? I.e.,
what are the actual behaviors of the system that emerge from the given rules?

------
jheriko
This looks nice and the background story is interesting, but there are much
faster ways to generate this sort of visual effect.

------
jgg
This blog has several neat entries. I also liked "Image Approximation with
Genetically Selected Cosines": [http://nklein.com/2009/10/image-approximation-
with-genetical...](http://nklein.com/2009/10/image-approximation-with-
genetically-selected-cosines/)

~~~
sp332
It was already posted on HN :-) <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=857671>

------
groxter
<http://grokware.com/Flowfazer.html>

------
spot
gack. horrible colors.

please don't ever even think of using an HSV rainbow as your palette.

